# Floor mats cleaner?



## dealrocker (Jul 1, 2009)

My black floor mats have dirty look. I used car wash detergent but had no luck. Wondering the best product to remove the dirt stains. I know there are many misconceptions about carpet cleaning. Need your advice to perform this task. 

I would appreciate any advice from personal experience.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I bought this in a pinch while on vocation for some spilled soda. It's TurtleWax brand carpet cleaner with Oxiclean in it. Works wonders. There may be bette products out there, but I have had no need to ever change.

Its cheap, easy to find at Wal-Mart or just about any car place.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Best stuff I ever used and still use..... Resolve Carpet Cleaner. I use this on all car carpets. You can also try steaming them too, I have used in the past a basic home Bissell carpet steamer with good results. 

Resolve and a scrub brush.. lifts and melts dirt and grime. Vacuum, apply product let dry then vacuum. On a hot day, place the mats back in the car and the heat will dry them pretty fast. 

Be very careful with Oxiclean it has bleach in it.

Resolve (for high traffic areas) 4 bucks a can will last you a long time. You can find coupons for it too.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Either in the washing machine with tide and oxy clean.
Or my favorite, a preasure washer.
Something powerful though around 2500 psi or more.
I have one I got for about 300 a few years ago. I use it to wash all my cars and every month or so power wash the mats.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Power washing a piled floor mat? Wouldn't that destroy the pile? Flooding the mat with water along with the high pressure, wouldn't that weaken the structure of the mat? No way would I ever think on doing that with a carpeted mat. Putting them in a washing machine???


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I've done it with all 4 of our cars since I bought my preasure washer and never had a problem. It works great because it digs the deep dirt out of them. To dry them I hang them in the sun light.


----------



## danieloneil01 (Dec 17, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Power washing a piled floor mat? Wouldn't that destroy the pile? Flooding the mat with water along with the high pressure, wouldn't that weaken the structure of the mat? No way would I ever think on doing that with a carpeted mat. Putting them in a washing machine???


Are you serious? Hell I take my he rugs to the car wash and power wash them. Sure I look stupid but they won't fit in the washer. And floor mats power washed are great. I thought every car wash place had holders for mats? I've been power washing mine for years (different cars) for years.


Washing machine works too. Just use your hand like a squeegee and push the water off to dry it off. Leave your windows down for one day and they'll dry out.


----------

